# Caller ID on TV screen



## ctphoto (Mar 10, 2016)

Would be great if it could be added to the BOLT.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ctphoto said:


> Would be great if it could be added to the BOLT.


That's a cable company option. If I had my company's phone service, caller ID on screen is included. For OTA it would be a neat trick.

http://www.secv.com/phone/


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, POTS is dying a slow death, so would this even make sense to try in a cell world?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Modern TiVos don't even have a modem, so no way to attach a phone line. And the special CID cable companies use for their phones is not exposed via a public API that TiVo could use.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

For cell phone CID, Bluetooth could be used. My Pebble wristwatch, for instance, does Caller ID (and many other notifications) very well . TiVo could either include it in future hardware, or support it as a USB accessory. Just spitballing.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> Well, POTS is dying a slow death, so would this even make sense to try in a cell world?


IMO, no, 10 years ago this would have had some traction, but not anymore, and for those suggesting BT, etc, do you really want to have to link every phone for every family member? how would you decide who wins?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

is there even one standard phone caller id system that all telephone companies use most like not


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

In the days of Series 1 TiVos wasn't there a hack you could install that would do this.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

This is an option on FiOS if you use their STB. It was the one feature we were not happy about giving up when we installed Minis.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

ajwees41 said:


> is there even one standard phone caller id system that all telephone companies use most like not


Yes, the data is sent on the line between the first and second ring.

Cellphones capture this info before your Mobil starts ringing. If you call a Mobil number from an old analog POTS device, you will notice it does not display an incoming call until the 2nd ring, so it also has the Caller ID info to display instantly.

As TiVo focus moves to MSO - and MSOs do not supply analog POTS service, do not expect this as feature TiVo will really care to implement (and as Dan notes, there is no modem anyway to capture the info).


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Yes, the data is sent on the line between the first and second ring.
> 
> Cellphones capture this info before your Mobil starts ringing. If you call a Mobil number from an old analog POTS device, you will notice it does not display an incoming call until the 2nd ring, so it also has the Caller ID info to display instantly.
> 
> As TiVo focus moves to MSO - and MSOs do not supply analog POTS service, do not expect this as feature TiVo will really care to implement (and as Dan notes, there is no modem anyway to capture the info).


cox still supplies phone via modem and NIU's and it does caller id


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

After having this function on FIOS for years, I'm trying to unlearn the habit of looking at the TV when the phone rings.
I'm getting used to NOT having it there as most of the time I don't answer the land line.


----------



## unknownpa (Feb 23, 2016)

ajwees41 said:


> is there even one standard phone caller id system that all telephone companies use most like not


How do Dish and DirectTV boxes have caller id then?


----------



## durgaprasadzone (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing info. ...=hwww000


----------

